# Name my flash drive.



## HandGunPat

Someone give me a awesome name for my new flash drive.








it's 32gb a SanDisk Cruzer.
Winner will get.. +rep.


----------



## dlee7283

Virus.32


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Cruzing4Bruisin', or CB for short lol


----------



## lob3s

Yolanda.
or...
Pedobear.


----------



## microman

Jeff


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Will Grello


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Not so Removable Disk.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Buk Lau.


----------



## mastical

PatsHandGun


----------



## Corrupt

1. Infected
2. iFlash


----------



## Rowey

i call my removable medium... BLUD


----------



## Dorianime

Guillermo


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Hi, i'm a USB!


----------



## CiX

D'Flash


----------



## ShortySmalls

bob


----------



## {Unregistered}

I'd call it {Unregistered}.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Crash Dummy


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12180522*
> Jeff


If he does that, it has to be spelled Geoff.

Or call it the Hammerhead Eagle i-Thrust. (Top Gear FTW)


----------



## Razinhail

You should name it
GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
or
Monkeys farting in a bathtub
or you could cover it with an old Slim Jim wrapper
call it "The Beef Stick"


----------



## jdcrispe95

Jerry
Lisa
Kelly
Microrazer Xblaster Megaextreme Ultipwnage Epicspace 32gb.

or... Frank.


----------



## FearSC549

Trolodrive

IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZAR!!!

Bob


----------



## ghost_z

[email protected]


----------



## jdcrispe95

I named my house key's by the logo on them..
the top lock key has "RST" on it, so I named it Rusty
The bottom lock key had "JMA" on it, so I called it Jamma.


----------



## killeraxemannic

SilentButDeadly

or

Iminurpcsteelinurpronz


----------



## Mygaffer

The Norris


----------



## Doom

The porn stick


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Gunther


----------



## ffejrxx

format it ntfs and call it fat12


----------



## Dorianime

The penetrator xD


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

amanda hugandkiss
win me
stick
hi there
put stuff in me
chuck norris


----------



## Bobicon

Flashy the Drive


----------



## KOBALT

Gunter (_Pronounced Goonter_)


----------



## Citra

Titanic so it says the titanic is syncing.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

flash me


----------



## HandGunPat

Well after looking at all the results I have narrowed it down to.
Virus.32
iFlash
Hammerhead
The Beef Stick
Microrazer Xblaster Megaextreme Ultipwnage Epicspace 32gb.
Gunther

I have chosen...
Virus.32

Congrats 
dlee7283 - You have received +rep!


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmmmbaato*


Buk Lau.


Rangahatetemongoyamteerumgae. (I'm replying to him, not giving you a suggestion seeing as how you already picked.)


----------



## Yoko Littner

whatwhatinyourbutt


----------



## Waffleboy

WAIT consider mine lol. My 16GB is named Âµ2 ie Mu-Two ie Mewtwo ie


----------

